# 60s to early 70s - Melbourne Tugs and Australian Dredging and General Works



## Farnk666 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I'm doing some family research and looking to find anyone who may have been associated with my late Father, Rodolfo Testi.

He was a Marine Engineer and spent some time on the Blythe Star. 

He was also on the cutter dredge 'Crocodile' and worked in Melbourne, Esperance, Cairns and Weipa. The Crocodile was operated by Australian Dredging and General Works Pty Ltd. 

Apparently he also worked on tugs in Melbourne during the mid to late 60's.

Long shot, but thought there might be someone out there who knew him?


----------

